# best teammate ever



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

best team mate ever... stephen jackson is an awesome team mate... i admire him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I was in a fight, I would be glad to have a guy like him to have my back.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

for sure thats all i can say


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

I agree. I have been trying to explain it to some of my Pistons friends and they wont hear a word about it. His teamate was in the stands fighting, what choice did he have but to go help?

It pains me to say this as a Piston fan, but its a shame Jackson has to get suspended.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> best team mate ever... stephen jackson is an awesome team mate... i admire him


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Steph Jackson is hood...


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

geez his been on the team for only months and he does that to help ron artest? that wins so many points in my book


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I admire SJax too, great guy.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> His teamate was in the stands fighting, what choice did he have but to go help?


Um, how about he could go break up the fight instead of throwing pucnhes? Especially since Artest started the fight. Yes he was provoked, but he threw the first punch.

This wasnt some street corner, this was an NBA arena with two people making millions of dollars and having an image of a league riding on their actions. This was not the time to start a fight or to join in on the fighting. If you think otherwise you have a very shallow understanding of professionalism.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>md6655321</b>!
> Um, how about he could go break up the fight instead of throwing pucnhes? Especially since Artest started the fight. Yes he was provoked, but he threw the first punch.


I can't remember from the tape, but I thought Jax or a fan threw the first punch? Artest just gripped the fan's head and threw him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, aside from the obviousness of my username, I absolutely love SJax....what he did tonight was just unbelievable...I loved it. When Artest and SJax were in the stands and were standing side by side holding eachothers arms and defending eachother....speechless. I don't care what the league says or does with SJax....he is great in my mind


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Someone throws a drink at Artest, Ron grabs the guy, a bunch of people come over to restrain him, someone else throws a drink in Artest's face while this is going on and Jackson punches him. When I saw it unfold last night I was so shocked I actually had to watch ESPNNews for like 4 hours afterwards. Saw that footage from about every angle. Think I know every single thing about that tape now. For example, the huge black guy punching Jones from behind is the same guy who gets thanked by that little boy whose hugging the crying little boy. After Artest throws down with the two fatties in the Pistons jersies, you see another guy at the bottom right of the screen throw something clear across the court. He's a white guy wearing glasses and jeans. A few seconds later he walks up to Artest all cocky and challenges him. Artest is about to go for it but someone comes over an grabs him and then a cop jumps in the middle and starts shaking his pepper spray at Artest.

And yeah, SJax rulz.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> When I saw it unfold last night I was so shocked I actually had to watch ESPNNews for like 4 hours afterwards. Saw that footage from about every angle.


hahaha me too. And i thought i was the only one....


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: best teammate ever*



> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more.


Me too


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I love Stephen Jackson. 
I love Jermaine O'Neal
I love Ron Artest

I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I really need to get a Stephen Jackson jersey.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I really need to get a Stephen Jackson jersey.



I've already got one....and I love it. I'm still draping myself in the Artest jersey tho


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> hahaha me too. And i thought i was the only one....



nope i am with you both... i did the same thing


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> I agree. I have been trying to explain it to some of my Pistons friends and they wont hear a word about it. His teamate was in the stands fighting, what choice did he have but to go help?


Normally I would agree with this, but Jackson threw a punch before Artest. He was the first guy to start throwing punches.

It pains me to say this as a Piston fan, but its a shame Jackson has to get suspended. [/QUOTE]

I think Jax should get suspended for throwing the first punch, I don't know about O'neal though. He did get a hell of a shot in, but the guy shouldn't have been on the court.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

After Artest and SJax went into the locker room and SJax took off his jersey, he yelled "We ride together!" or something like htat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I didn't want to say anything, but it sure appeared to me that Austin Croshere was scared to help his teammates out there, even in a peacemaker role. 

I mean Scot Pollard, Jeff Foster, Anthony Johnson and Jonathan Bender (they were all in street clothes), all got involved in some capacity, as did Eddie Gill, Fred Jones, David Harrison, Reggie Miller and James Jones.

Croshere kind of was inof the distance. I don't know what was said in the lockerroom and I applaud his restraint, but I don't know how if I was his teammate, I couldn't look at him as anything other than a bia bia.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I think Croshere was just kind of dazed and confused with what was going on. He did help restrain Artest, so I have no beef there.


----------



## TayPrince (Nov 21, 2004)

i dont know how any of you can see what stephen jackson did as "right" yes he defended his teammates, but he was just looking for a fight, he jumped in the crowd and just started swinging... and if ya ask me, ron artest was scared, yes SCARED to confront ben wallace, yet he gets hit with a cup and he feels threatened? please, he knew he could whip the fans but noo not ben, ron is actually smart. just my take on it


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TayPrince</b>!
> i dont know how any of you can see what stephen jackson did as "right" yes he defended his teammates, but he was just looking for a fight, he jumped in the crowd and just started swinging... and if ya ask me, ron artest was scared, yes SCARED to confront ben wallace, yet he gets hit with a cup and he feels threatened? please, he knew he could whip the fans but noo not ben, ron is actually smart. just my take on it


Artest wanted to stay out of the fight so he wouldn't get suspended, he wasn't scared. If he was scared he wouldn't have fouled him in the first place (which it wasn't a hard foul anyways).

SJax was looking for a fight, he kind of confronted Big Ben.


----------

